# How thick is the BMW clear coat?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone knew the actual depth of the paint layer and the clearcoat layer.

-Al


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Al there is a little info about the painting process in this post Dinsgolf article


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Al there is a little info about the painting process in this post Dinsgolf article *


Awesome. Thanks... that answers my question.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Awesome. Thanks... that answers my question.  *


I'm so proud I made a post about our cars with no reference to OCD and the like and it wasn't to push us towards a takeover

You didn't actually wear through the clearcoat did you?

I did the bucket was at hydro spray today Only used pressure on wheels. But spotted first couple swirls, could it be the synthetic wash mitt?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *You didn't actually wear through the clearcoat did you?*


No, but I was kind of curious how many polishes I could get on a the paint before I'm out of clear coat. 


> *I did the bucket was at hydro spray today Only used pressure on wheels. But spotted first couple swirls, could it be the synthetic wash mitt? *


Couldn't really tell ya. It doesn't take much to swirl paint, and using a wash mitt with a little bit of dirt on the car is enough to swirl... I suspect that's the case.

I bought 3 gallons of distilled water today... I'm ready to wash after the rain on Friday.  :thumb:

-Al


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Al,

Come to think of it. Maybe it's dirty WATER that's swirling my paint! What do you think?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Come to think of it. Maybe it's dirty WATER that's swirling my paint! What do you think? *


Oh that will definitely do it! Gotta refresh your buckets often.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Oh that will definitely do it! Gotta refresh your buckets often. *


I do, but if the water is dirty... I'll pay more attention from now on...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I bought 3 gallons of distilled water today... I'm ready to wash after the rain on Friday.  :thumb:
> 
> -Al *


Can I suggest a handful of these every morning? It may help...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Can I suggest a handful of these every morning? It may help...
> 
> 
> ...


If I have any more distilled water left after the wash, I'll be sure to take a few of those.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> If I have any more distilled water left after the wash, I'll be sure to take a few of those.  *


I this you going through car wash withdrawal during the water restrictions??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I this you going through car wash withdrawal during the water restrictions??
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:

You have no idea how flipped out I am. :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You have no idea how flipped out I am. :tsk: :tsk: *


Oh but we do.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You have no idea how flipped out I am. :tsk: :tsk: *


I might know..........unfortunately I'm following your path:yikes: It bothers the hell out of me when I see the BMW dirty, etc. and those swirls today put me into a mild depression


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I might know..........unfortunately I'm following your path:yikes: It bothers the hell out of me when I see the BMW dirty, etc. and those swirls today put me into a mild depression *


I've pulled Phil over to the dark side. Who else is coming? We've got room for 3 in my car, and about a dozen in Phil's wagon.  :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I've pulled Phil over to the dark side. Who else is coming? We've got room for 3 in my car, and about a dozen in Phil's wagon.  :thumb: *


Load the wagon up and we can all head to Norristown State It's funny I always took good care of my cars but now I'm really picky Just think if I had a darker color, I'd be the poster child for Prozac.:yikes:

Used 3 towels worth of Final Inspection today after the wash :eeps: Hell 6 months ago I didn't even know what detailing spray was or that I could spend 10 minute cleaning 1 wheel.........I'm screwed  but I love my car:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Used 3 towels worth of Final Inspection today after the wash :eeps: Hell 6 months ago I didn't even know what detailing spray was or that I could spend 10 minute cleaning 1 wheel.........I'm screwed  but I love my car:thumb: *


LOL! I know the feeling. I'm kind of afraid to see how obsessive I'd become if I had a garage... :tsk:

You should bite the bullet and start getting the gallon jugs for Griot's detailing spray. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> LOL! I know the feeling. I'm kind of afraid to see how obsessive I'd become if I had a garage... :tsk:*


The garage helps alot for keeping it clean:thumb: Other than the tailgate and behind the rear wheels the wagon really wasn't dirty this after 2 weeks since last wash. But every time I open the hatch to get something I was bummed.

My wife loves when I swerve to miss a small puddle



alee said:


> *You should bite the bullet and start getting the gallon jugs for Griot's detailing spray. :thumb: *


The order going in this week, but will have to do it from work so the delivery is made there instead of home I'm like a junky hiding my drugs, but in this case its the cleaning products. Speed shine and their cotton towels (the ones they sell w/ maintain kit), 3 finger sponge for the wheels, some swabs for those damn tight spots, and possibly some travel size stuff I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM:yikes:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I've pulled Phil over to the dark side. Who else is coming? We've got room for 3 in my car, and about a dozen in Phil's wagon.  :thumb: *


Never, never I say.:yikes: Of course after I wash my car I usually won't drive it, and tomorrow when I have to go to the airport I will take my truck, and....


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *The order going in this week, but will have to do it from work so the delivery is made there instead of home I'm like a junky hiding my drugs, but in this case its the cleaning products. Speed shine and their cotton towels (the ones they sell w/ maintain kit), 3 finger sponge for the wheels, some swabs for those damn tight spots, and possibly some travel size stuff I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM:yikes: *


Sounds good to me! :thumb: I'm really avoiding the inevitable first large order at Griot. Everytime I load up the shopping cart, I start seeing 3 figure bills that border on insanity. :tsk:

I figure by the time I actually order, I may be putting in a $1000 order.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Mike do not read this post*



alee said:


> *
> Sounds good to me! :thumb: I'm really avoiding the inevitable first large order at Griot. Everytime I load up the shopping cart, I start seeing 3 figure bills that border on insanity. :tsk:
> 
> I figure by the time I actually order, I may be putting in a $1000 order.  *


I'm counting on you to buy the Porter...don't worry I'll pay rent charges:thumb: The alternative would be for us to distract Mike and his sister (I bet you could could handle her) and we could load the back of the wagon up with supplies.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Mike do not read this post*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'm counting on you to buy the Porter...don't worry I'll pay rent charges:thumb: The alternative would be for us to distract Mike and his sister (I bet you could could handle her) and we could load the back of the wagon up with supplies. *


I'll use my youthful Asian charm. :thumb: Mike's sister will be ROTFL, and you can load up. :thumb:

I smell an East coast DetailFest. West coast folks won't be the only folks having fun!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Never, never I say.:yikes: Of course after I wash my car I usually won't drive it, and tomorrow when I have to go to the airport I will take my truck, and.... *


I think you're on your way over:tsk: Don't worry you'll have lots of company At least we don't have to deal with all that sea air, sand, and air borne salt that you do. 

Bastard..........I'd gladly take my chance with those rough conditions you live under


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I think you're on your way over:tsk: Don't worry you'll have lots of company At least we don't have to deal with all that sea air, sand, and air borne salt that you do.
> 
> Bastard..........I'd gladly take my chance with those rough conditions you live under  *


I hate to admit it but I have Griot's and carcareonline and Al's place for towels all bookmarked. The sea air does not do as much to cars now. But yes I can wash my car all year in 70 degree temps.:thumb:

The guy in my office who has an OB 325i had an accident this weekend, it sounds bad, even the adjuster is estimating 5-6k. Ouch, I can't bring myself to think about it.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



alee said:


> *
> I'll use my youthful Asian charm. :thumb: Mike's sister will be ROTFL, and you can load up. :thumb:*


What ever works And I'll bait Mike with a cheese steak and a Yuengling, he won't stand a chance:thumb:



> *I smell an East coast DetailFest. West coast folks won't be the only folks having fun! *


If the vendors like Sal and Griot's find out that you and I are going to be there, I bet we get better freebies than the West Coat fellas We can even have Rip fly in and give a demo on paint cleaning with a random orbital sander:thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



alee said:


> *
> I'll use my youthful Asian charm. :thumb: *


Since Mike is not here to respond I think that is what we call an oxymoron.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



PM 325xiT said:


> *What ever works And I bait Mike with a cheese steak and a Yuengling, he won't stand a chance:thumb:*


I think I hear Mike drooling...


> *If the vendors like Sal and Griot's find out that you and I are going to be there, I bet we get better freebies than the West Coat fellas We can even have Rip fly in an dgive a demo on paint cleaning with a random orbital sander:thumb: *


I've never met Sal Zaino but I have a feeling he wouldn't be interested unless we were talking about Zaino and muscle cars. :tsk: Seems like those are the only pics he has on his site.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



vexed said:


> *Since Mike is not here to respond I think that is what we call an oxymoron. *


Mike complimented me yesterday... I think he's getting soft on us. :yikes:

Next thing we know, you'll become honest, and you'll start having a shadow.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I hate to admit it but I have Griot's and carcareonline and Al's place for towels all bookmarked. The sea air does not do as much to cars now. But yes I can wash my car all year in 70 degree temps.:thumb: *


Buy..buy..buy you know you want to. We didn't need to here about that 70 degree stuff buddy



> *The guy in my office who has an OB 325i had an accident this weekend, it sounds bad, even the adjuster is estimating 5-6k. Ouch, I can't bring myself to think about it.  *


That stinks


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



alee said:


> *
> Mike complimented me yesterday... I think he's getting soft on us. :yikes:
> 
> Next thing we know, you'll become honest, and you'll start having a shadow.  *


Damn that will teach me to stay off the Fest for a day.

Actually I have probably got up early on a weekend to wash my car, but that is because with the sun here there are only two times you can wash a car, early am or as the sun sets.

Me honest???:tsk: Always, I am ethically prohibited from lying.:yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



alee said:


> *
> Mike complimented me yesterday... I think he's getting soft on us. :yikes:
> 
> Next thing we know, you'll become honest, and you'll start having a shadow.  *


:lmao:

I like ny chances on the lottery Wednesday better than those 2 things happening


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



vexed said:


> *Me honest???:tsk: Always, I am ethically prohibited from lying.:yikes: *


Is that the truth, or are you lying?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Buy..buy..buy you know you want to. We didn't need to here about that 70 degree stuff buddy
> 
> That stinks *


It is only a matter of time. A hundred here, a hundred there, it adds up.

It is real bad, the hood and front quarter panel and a rim are gone. I can't bring myself to look at it.:thumbdwn:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



alee said:


> *
> Is that the truth, or are you lying?  *


I *always* tell the truth, especially when I am chatting with you folks.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *The guy in my office who has an OB 325i had an accident this weekend, it sounds bad, even the adjuster is estimating 5-6k. Ouch, I can't bring myself to think about it.  *


Ouch. Hope he gets a good body shop... color matching on a metallic color like OB is very hard.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Ouch. Hope he gets a good body shop... color matching on a metallic color like OB is very hard. *


He asked me for a recommendation, there is a place I have used that does all the Lexus work, he is very very good. I would take my car there but I hope I never need to.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I always tell the truth, especially when I am chatting with you folks. *


My dogs even ROTFLherdogAO

Next you'll try to tell us that really wasn't you in the picture with the tooth pick legs


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> My dogs even ROTFLherdogAO
> 
> Next you'll try to tell us that really wasn't you in the picture with the tooth pick legs *


How did you guess that was someone else?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> How did you guess that was someone else? *


Yea and my real name is Brad. Have you met my wife Jennifer, she's on NBC Thursday nights


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mike do not read this post*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Yea and my real name is Brad. Have you met my wife Jennifer, she's on NBC Thursday nights *


... and I'm Bill Clinton. Have you met my intern, Monica?


----------

